# Paying ministers to keep men out of prison (James Begg)



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 30, 2019)

Our argument of course was … if you could lawfully pay for ministers of Christ to deal with men in prison, it must be equally lawful and much better to pay for ministers, to teach and influence them so as to keep them out of prison.

James Begg, _The Proposed Disestablishment of Protestantism in Ireland. In its bearing upon the Religion and Liberties of the Empire_ (Edinburgh: James Nichol, 1868), pp 10-11.


----------

